# Scythe Mugen 2 im Test!!!



## Celina'sPapa (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hab da einen interessanten Test des Scythe Mugen 2 gefunden.
Wie ich finde gut geschriebn, schöne Fotos und sogar 3 Videos mit Ansicht und Montage.

Der neue Mugen soll laut Angaben von Eikaltmacher ca. 40€ kosten, was mir in Anbetracht der Kühlleistung und des mitgelieferten Lüfters ein fairer Preis erscheint.
Prädikat: Sehenswert 

Eiskaltmacher.de - Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## msix38 (26. Dezember 2008)

Schöner Test 

Obwohl ich den Test schon kenne


----------



## Shibi (26. Dezember 2008)

Gleich mal lesen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

WoW... was ein koloss 

mhm... für mich wäre das teil eine alternative


----------



## darkKO (26. Dezember 2008)

Sieht doch schon mal sehr interessant aus...aber ich glaub, ich bleib meinem Freezer Xtreme treu...


----------



## riedochs (27. Dezember 2008)

Letztendlich kann man das Rad nicht neu erfinden.


----------



## gIFFTy (27. Dezember 2008)

schöner ausführlicher test,
aber die verarbeitung von dem gerät gefällt mir gar nicht.


----------



## msix38 (27. Dezember 2008)

gIFFTy schrieb:


> schöner ausführlicher test,
> aber die verarbeitung von dem gerät gefällt mir gar nicht.



Hauptsache das Ding kühlt gut


----------



## efferman (27. Dezember 2008)

Danke für das Lob
Jo kühlen tut er gut, jedoch habe ich mir nun doch etwas mehr erhofft, nach dem Scythe angekündigt hatte er wäre besser als der erste.


----------



## Marc1993 (27. Dezember 2008)

ich finds en bissl doff mit dem Boden... passt halt nich überall. Da müssen wohl viele ein wenig schleifen 

Ich bins ja schon gewohnt als Thermalright 120 Extreme nutzer..


----------



## Shibi (27. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich eine gute Idee mit dem Boden, aber die kann leider auch nach hinten losgehen (wie im Test). Optisch gefällt er mir icht so gut wie der alte Mugen. 
Bin trotzdem auf weitere Tests gespannt, besonders auf solche, in denen der Vorteil des Bodens ausgenützt wird. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2008)

Eigtlich finde ich es bescheut den Kühlerboden anzupassen, nur weil Intel es nicht gebacken bekommt vernünftige Heatspreader zu verbauen. Warum müssen AMD User immer druter leiden und ihre Kühler schleifen, nur weil AMD es richtig macht?

Wer schonmal schleifen musste/wollte, weiß was es für ne Arbeit ist.


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2008)

Die Hersteller sorgen mit der konvexen Form für Anpressdruck dort, wo er benötigt wird - in der Mitte. Den Rest des Spaltes füllt eine gute Wärmeleitpaste spielend. Man sollte mal bedenken, dass man Kühler-Hersteller nicht für extreme Overclocking-Bereiche verantwortlich machen kann. Wer das letzte Grad Celsius benötigt, der muss eben zwangsweise schleifen oder auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen.

Mit der Fähigkeit eines Herstellers (Intel, AMD) hat das nichts zu tun und auch die ursprüngliche Begründung von Thermalright hat ihre Bedeutung verloren.


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2008)

Können die nicht einfach überall plane Flächen nehmen? Ja klar ist ein höherer Anpressdruck auch gut, jedoch kommt es auf die Bedingungen an. Wenn der Headspreader völlig plan ist und der Kühler nicht, bringt es garnix und liefert eher schlechtere Ergebnisse. Das beste Ergebniss dürfte immernoch entstehen, wenn alles plan ist. Den hohen Anpressdruck erreicht man heute schon über die Art der Montage und z.T. mit dem hohem Gewicht.


----------



## Klutten (28. Dezember 2008)

Darüber lässt sich bestimmt stundenlang diskutieren. Mit dieser Konstruktion des Kühlerbodens umgeht man jedenfalls viele Probleme und konzentriert den Druck exakt in der Mitte. Über die Philosophie der Erbauer kann man als Endverbraucher manchmal nur grübeln und staunen. Ich würde sie auch lieber alle absolut plan sehen - bis dahin wird einfach geschliffen. ^^


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Dezember 2008)

An die Arbeit Jungs!!! Schleifen!!!


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das Board wie im Test benutzt. Und es sieht leider so aus, als wenn die eine Rambank nicht benutzt werden kann, da der Kühler einfach zu groß ist. Oder täuscht da die Optik?


----------



## Klutten (29. Dezember 2008)

Riegel mit einer normalen Bauhöhe werden da sicher drunter passen, sehr hohe Heatspreader aber wohl nicht. Die erste Bank ist bei dem Board wirklich nah am Kühler.


----------

